# Adopting over 50



## mommylonglegs (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone attempted to adopt in later life?  I am 54, hubby is 48.  We have been together 12 years. We are both fit and healthy, have a comfortable lifestyle and 2 spare bedrooms.  I have a 24 year old son, hubby has no bio kids but experience of being stepdad to 2 boys in previous relationship.  I am adopted myself.  We did go,to an open evening 3 years ago and they just dismissed us due to my age, despite their adverts stating no upper age limit!  It put us off but I am now thinking of trying again with another agency.  Just wondered if anyone has done it and if so what ages of children were recommended for them?


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

My husband was was 53 and i was 40. Our age was never an issue. We went with an agency, we really felt our strengths were the focus rather than problems.  We really thought a child 5+ would be our target placement, we were placed with a child who was only just 2 and very much a baby.  It was a perfect match for us. We provide post adoption support for people coming through the process, we've dealt with many familys who are much older than you who have had very young children placed.  I think agency's are more likely to accept an "older" family and certainly offer more support through the process. Good luck, don't give up. xxxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,
I was nearly 42 and hubby nearly 51 when our daughter was placed with us when she was 9 months old. Her baby sister is going to be placed with us in a few weeks and she'll be nearly 6 months. Our ages have never been an issue - like you we are (reasonably) fit and well with no major health issues. Adopters tend to Ben older as most people will have been on their journey to become parents for some time. It seems to depend on the agency so try a few if the one you contact first says it's an issue.
Good luck


----------

